# Disused Factory/Mill, Derbyshire. Jun 2011



## Judderman62 (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome dear viewers to the second disused factory/mill visited by Noodles, Ceejam and Myself on a recent
weekend.

Information on this place seems a little thin on the ground but it seems it was built in the late 1700's
and started life as a textile mill. It has had many owners and uses since, including a munitions factory
during the first world war and most recently a company who had a portfolio of products relating to 
conveyor belts.

I have seen one or two reports on other sites describe this place as uninspiring .. well you're in the 
wrong hobby then - I really liked this place a lot. I said to Noods and CJ that it gets my award for
explore that has exceeded expectations the most for me. don't get me wrong it's not spectacular and there
isn't loads of stuff left behind... well there is some... but it just had a certain .. je ne sais quoi.

It had some lovely colours, lots of little nooks and crannies, some nice dereliction and peely paint, 
indoor vegetation and quite a nice variety. it was also somewhat bigger than I expected.

Oh to those who think a 50mm lens is of little
use for urbex .. a lot of my shots form here, and indeed part 1 of our day, were taken with a Canon
50mm f1.8 prime.

Hope you enjoy the pics.








big feck off hooter



















































Bloody health and safety just goes too far doesn't it ?





















There was a recreation room of some sort - we also found a key cabinet that had a
key for "The Cinema" we thought it might have been in the same room as this:








CJ Inspects a different type of recreation that has clearly gone on in here














Upstairs there were offices and a kitchen














Sadly schoolboy error ... no externals from me :huh: :huh: 

Hope you enjoyed








​


----------



## Neosea (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks good to me


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the photo's, especially the 8th photo!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Jul 31, 2011)

Loving the last pic bud well done


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks all


----------



## nelly (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice stuff, thank you


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like a great place for a good wander. Fabulous pics, Judder. I love the first one especially...very atmospheric.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah I think 1st one is my fave of that lot too


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 9, 2011)

Really good shots!

I like the puddle reflection idea


----------



## themousepolice (Aug 9, 2011)

i like it. 

plus the 'stick it' to the camera snobs is right up my street. far too much 'my bird can sing better than yours' on here.

good luck to you sir


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks peeps


----------



## MCRShadow (Aug 12, 2011)

This is Hawkshead mill by the way in Glossop


----------



## krela (Aug 12, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> far too much 'my bird can sing better than yours' on here.



Really? You must be reading a different forum to me then as the only bitching I see about photos is about HDR.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 12, 2011)

MCRShadow said:


> This is xxxxxxx mill by the way in xxxxxx



yes thanks - I have recently taken to* ++NOT++* naming sites to try and protect them at least a little - then if genuine, long standing, decent forum members want to know they can PM for info.

would appreciate you removing that post if ya dont mind ?

thanks


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 12, 2011)

Judderman62 said:


> yes thanks - I have recently taken to* ++NOT++* naming sites to try and protect them at least a little - then if genuine, long standing, decent forum members want to know they can PM for info.
> 
> would appreciate you removing that post if ya dont mind ?
> 
> thanks



Why? It's fucked anyway, has been for a long time.


----------



## MCRShadow (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, Mendoza visited it ages ago and I followed suit about a year later, nothing to protect really.


----------



## alex76 (Aug 14, 2011)

Judderman62 said:


> yes thanks - I have recently taken to* ++NOT++* naming sites to try and protect them at least a little
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Well said mate its all about keeping it hush before its any more trashed or some dirty little chav touches the gaff and there has been issues before with sites being named. anyway nice shots pal


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 21, 2011)

yeh nice mill seen a few of those loudspeakers in older factories  the crack pipe or bong is a bit disturbing though !


----------

